# محبة الوالدين..نها فضيلة لا نبذل في سبيل اقتنائها شيئاً من الجهد...!!!!



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2010)

*   الأسرة السعيدة يجمعها الفهم والحب
*
*مقال لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
*
     إن أول علاقة ينشيءها الإنسان في حياته هي علاقته بأمه، ثم علاقته بأبيه. لولاهما ما كان له وجود، ولولاهما ما بقى كما هو الآن. إن أقل غلطة تقع فيها الأم أو يقع فيها الأب من جهة تربية الابن والحفاظ عليه، كافية لتغيير مصير هذا الابن وخط سيره في الحياة. لذلك من أول الواجبات على الأبناء، العرفان بجميل الوالدين.

     من أجل هذا أمر الله بمحبة الوالدين وطاعتهما واحترامهما. وأن وصية إكرام الوالدين هي أولى الوصايا الخاصة بالعلاقات البشرية التي كتبت ضمن الوصايا العشر، وسلمت إلينا على يد موسى النبى.

    ما أقسى على قلب الأم أن تتعب دهراً طويلاً من أجل وليدها، حتى إذا شب وكبر، يتنكر لها وكأنه لا يعرفها..إن الإنسان الذي يخون أمه وينسى محبتها، من الصعب أن يخلص لأحد من الناس.. حتى إن كان للأم أخطاء حالية، فلا يصح أن ننسى لها تعبها القديم كله.. إن شيئاً من الحب ومن العطف ومن الاحترام نقابلها به، يكفى جداً لآن يذيب مشاعرها، فتقابله بالتجاوب السريع..

     إن *محبة الوالدين* غريزة فينا، لذلك فالخروج عنها هو نوع من الشذوذ، ضد طبيعتنا.
*انها فضيلة لا نبذل في سبيل اقتنائها شيئاً من الجهد.. *
لذلك كانت عقوبة الابن العاق شديدة جداً. لذلك يقول الكتاب: "ملعون من يستخف بأبيه وأمه". وجاء في أمثال سليمان الحكيم: "العين المستهزئة بأبيها، والمحتقرة اطاعة أمها، تقورها غربان الوادى، وتأكلها فراخ النسر"..

     وهناك وسائل كثيرة لإكرام الوالدين، نذكر من بينها النجاح في الحياة. لا شك أن الابن الناجح يفرح قلب أمه، ويرفع رأس أبيه. بينما الابن الفاشل أو الجاهل هو مرارة قلب لأبيه وأمه، وسبب خزى وعار لكليهما. لذلك فإن نجاح الابن يعد من أعظم الهدايا التي يقدمها لوالديه. أما إن كان فاشلاً في حياته، فإن أباه لا يعرف أين يخفى وجهه.. إن أوغسطينوس في فترة ضلاله كان مصدر ينبوع دموع مرة لأمه *القديسة مونيكا.*

     ومن مظاهر إكرام الوالدين الاهتمام بهما وأعالتهما وبخاصة في حالات *الشيخوخة والمرض والاحتياج.*

* قرأت قصة
*مؤداها انه في إحدى المرات غزا جيش الأعداء بلداً من البلاد وقتل الجنود كل من فيها.
 وكان في تلك البلدة شابان على معرفة بقائد الجيش الذي غزا المدينة، وكان قد فعلا معه جميلاً من قبل، أراد أن يرده لهما. فقال لهما:
 (احملا أثمن ما عندكما، واهربا من البلد بسرعة، وأنا أضمن سلامتكما). 
فدخل الشابان إلى بيتهما ليحملا أثمن ما عندهما. فحمل أحد الشابين أباه، وحمل الآخر أمه، وتركا المدينة..

     ومن إكرام الوالدين أيضاً المحبة والاحترام، على أن يكون هذا الحب عملياً أيضاً، فيعمل الابن على إراحة والديه، وكسب رضائهما، ونوال بركتهما يظهر لهما محبته باستمرار.
 ويظل هكذا حتى بعد موتهما، يحفظ وصية كل منهما، ويقيم الصلوات من أجلهما.

     ولا يصح أن يعامل الابن أبويه بنفس المستوى، كلمة بكلمة، وغضبة بغضبة، ونقداً بنقد. إن من حقهما أن يوبخاه، ومن واجبه أن يسمع دون أن يرد. بل يحاول الاستفادة من توبيخهما، متذكراً قول الكتاب: "أمينة هي جراح المحب، وغاشية هي قبلات العدو".

     ومن علامات احترام الوالدين خدمتهما في كل ما يحتاجان إليه، دون أن يطلبا ذلك. 
بل على الابن أن يكون حساساً جداً من هذه الناحية، يدرك ما يلزم والديه فيحضره لهما دون أن يضطرهما إلى الطلب. عندما دخلت *أم سليمان* الملك لتزوره، قام عن عرشه، وسجد لها إلى الأرض، وأحضر كرسياً وأجلسها بجواره..

     وعلامات احترام الوالدين *عدم الخجل من مركزهما إن كان فقيرين.* 

إن يوسف الصديق عندما كان نائب فرعون في مصر ووزيره الأول. لم يستح من والده يعقوب وكان راعياً للغنم، فقدمه للملك وأكرمه فرعون من أجله.. من الخطأ أيضاً أن يظن ابن أن والده من جيل قديم عفا عليه الزمن، أو من عصر بال وتقاليد متأخرة..

     ومن علامات إكرام الوالدين *الطاعة والخضوع. *على أن تكون طاعة حقيقية صادرة من القلب، وطاعة سريعة بدون تأخر، وطاعة بغير تذمر، وإنما برضى وثقة، وطاعة حتى في غيابهما، وطاعة بغير خداع. وتكون أيضاً طاعة صادقة وليست طاعة شكلية..  

     إذ قد يوجد ابن يريد أن يطيع والديه شكلياً. فإن رفضا له طلباً، يظل يضغط ويلح، ويضغط ويلح وقد يتضايق وقد يحزن، ويظل هكذا حتى يحصل على موافقتهما.. وينفذ ما يشاء ويفتخر بأنه لم يخالف والديه مطلقاً، وهو يعلم تماماً أن موافقتهما شكلية تمت بالضغط من جانبه،
 وإنها مجرد موافقة لسان وليست موافقة قلب. حقاً إن هذا الابن قد اطاع من جهة المظهر لكنه لم ينل رضى والديه ولم يرح قلبهما في تصرفه..

     على أن من شروط طاعة الابن لوالديه أن تكون طاعة مقدسة في حدود وصايا الله.. ولا يصح أن يطيع أباً أو أماً فيما يخالف وصايا الله، ولا يطيع والداً منحرفاً يبعده عن طريق الرب، لأن الطاعة لله أولى. وكما قال الكتاب: "ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس".

     كن طائعاً خاضعاً في كل شيء، بكل اتضاع حتى الموت من أجل والديك.. انكر ذاتك وانكر مشيئتك، وانكر كرامتك.. ولكن لا تنكر ضميرك..

     لأجل هذا يجب على الوالدين أن يكونا دقيقين ورقيقين في أوامرهما. كل أمر يصدر منهما للابنأ يجب أن يكون مملوءاً بالحكمة، وموافقاً لكلام الله، وفى حدود إمكانيات الابن في التنفيذ. 
أن وصية الله التي تقول لنا: "أيها الأبناء، أطيعوا آباءكم في الرب"، تقول أيضاً: "أيها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أولادكم لئلا يفشلوا".

     ولا يصح أن نأخذ نصف الحقيقة، وننسى النصف الآخر. ويجب أن نعلم أن كل حق يقابله واجب. من حق الأب أن يطاع، ومن واجبه أن يأمر بما يليق، ويراعى شعور ابنه.. وكذلك الأم..

    إن الأم التي توقع ابنها في حيرة واشكال: أيهما أولى بالارضاء، أمه أو زوجته؟!

 هي أم قاسية على ابنها. وأن كانت تحبه، فلا داعى إلى احراجه بخصامها مع زوجته.. ترفقوا ببنيكم، لئلا يفشلوا..

    نعود إلى إكرام الوالدين، فنقول إن هذه الوصية يمكن أن تتسع فوق نطاق القرابة الجسدية.

    فهناك أنواع كثيرة من الأبوة والأمومة يجب إكرامها. هناك نوع من القرابات في مستوى الأبوة والأمومة كالعم ووالخال مثلا والعمة والخالة. وهناك أبوة السن أعنى إكرام الكبار الذين هم في سن الوالدين. وهناك الأبوة الروحية كالمعلم والكاهن والمرشد الروحى وأب الاعتراف وكالآباء القديسين في تاريخنا. وهناك أبوة المركز ويدخل في نطاقها طاعة الرؤساء.. وفوق الكل هناك أبوة الله لنا.

    و هناك أيضاً أبوة الوطن فكلنا أبناء لمصر، كلنا أبناء للنيل. كلنا أبناء لوطننا العزيز الذي يجب أن نكرمه في عيد الأسرة وفى كل حين.
​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 مارس 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2010)

*الرب يبارككم

موضوع رائع رائع رائع

شكرا​*


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع فعلا راااائع جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------

